# exhaust fans



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

does any one have a good place to get fans from  that dosent cost an arm and a leg i have a good alternative if anybody is intrested let me know ill tell you what to do


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 10, 2005)

tell me?


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 4, 2006)

very intested mate


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 7, 2006)

Old junk microwave ovens have 110v fans in them.  Sometimes of the squirrell cage type.  You have to be creative how you mount them, and they blow a very powerful breeze.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Naw man... mine was expensive. Fantech.com or something like that.


----------

